# Weird postfix messages

## xtz

Recently, I've noticed, that I receive the following messages by postfix:

```
Mar 20 23:44:04 DeathStar postfix/smtpd[10207]: sql_select option missing

Mar 20 23:44:04 DeathStar postfix/smtpd[10207]: auxpropfunc error no mechanism available

Mar 20 23:44:04 DeathStar postfix/smtpd[10207]: _sasl_plugin_load failed on sasl_auxprop_plug_init for plugin: sql
```

Here is my postfix configuration:

```
DeathStar ~ # postconf -n

command_directory = /usr/sbin

config_directory = /etc/postfix

daemon_directory = //usr/lib/postfix

data_directory = /var/lib/postfix

debug_peer_level = 2

default_destination_concurrency_limit = 20

home_mailbox = .maildir/

html_directory = /usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/html

inet_interfaces = 93.180.71.250, localhost

inet_protocols = ipv4

local_destination_concurrency_limit = 2

mail_owner = postfix

mailq_path = /usr/bin/mailq

manpage_directory = /usr/share/man

mydestination = $myhostname, localhost.$mydomain, localhost, $mydomain

mydomain = 1speed.eu

myhostname = DeathStar.1speed.eu

mynetworks_style = host

myorigin = $mydomain

newaliases_path = /usr/bin/newaliases

queue_directory = /var/spool/postfix

readme_directory = /usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/readme

sample_directory = /etc/postfix

sendmail_path = /usr/sbin/sendmail

setgid_group = postdrop

smtp_tls_note_starttls_offer = yes

smtp_use_tls = yes

smtpd_recipient_restrictions = permit_sasl_authenticated,  permit_mynetworks,  reject_unauth_destination

smtpd_sasl_auth_enable = yes

smtpd_sasl_local_domain =

smtpd_sasl_security_options = noanonymous

smtpd_tls_CAfile = /etc/postfix/cacert.pem

smtpd_tls_cert_file = /etc/postfix/newcert.pem

smtpd_tls_key_file = /etc/postfix/newkey.pem

smtpd_tls_loglevel = 3

smtpd_tls_received_header = yes

smtpd_tls_security_level = may

smtpd_tls_session_cache_timeout = 3600s

tls_random_source = dev:/dev/urandom

unknown_local_recipient_reject_code = 550

virtual_alias_maps = mysql:/etc/postfix/virtual_aliases_maps.cf

virtual_gid_maps = static:1006

virtual_mailbox_base = /home/virtualmail

virtual_mailbox_domains = mysql:/etc/postfix/virtual_domains.cf

virtual_mailbox_maps = mysql:/etc/postfix/virtual_maps.cf

virtual_minimum_uid = 1000

virtual_transport = virtual

virtual_uid_maps = static:1003
```

I'm also using the courier IMAP daemon and Cyrus SASL for authentication. Cyrus SASL configuration files:

/etc/conf.d/saslauthd:

```
DeathStar ~ # cat /etc/conf.d/saslauthd

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/dev-libs/cyrus-sasl/files/saslauthd-2.1.21.conf,v 1.2 2007/04/07 13:03:55 chtekk Exp $

# Config file for /etc/init.d/saslauthd

# Initial (empty) options.

SASLAUTHD_OPTS=""

# Specify the authentications mechanism.

# **NOTE** For a list see: saslauthd -v

# Since 2.1.19, add "-r" to options for old behavior,

# ie. reassemble user and realm to user@realm form.

#SASLAUTHD_OPTS="${SASLAUTHD_OPTS} -a pam -r"

SASLAUTHD_OPTS="${SASLAUTHD_OPTS} -a pam"

#SASLAUTHD_OPTS="${SASLAUTH_MECH} -a rimap -r"

# Specify the hostname for remote IMAP server.

# **NOTE** Only needed if rimap auth mechanism is used.

#SASLAUTHD_OPTS="${SASLAUTHD_OPTS} -O localhost"

# Specify the number of worker processes to create.

#SASLAUTHD_OPTS="${SASLAUTHD_OPTS} -n 5"

# Enable credential cache, set cache size and timeout.

# **NOTE** Size is measured in kilobytes.

#          Timeout is measured in seconds.

#SASLAUTHD_OPTS="${SASLAUTHD_OPTS} -c -s 128 -t 30"
```

/etc/sasl2/smtpd.conf:

```
DeathStar ~ # cat /etc/sasl2/smtpd.conf

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/mail-mta/postfix/files/smtp.sasl,v 1.2 2004/07/18 03:26:56 dragonheart Exp $

mech_list: PLAIN LOGIN

pwcheck_method: saslauthd
```

Courier MySQL authentication config file:

/etc/courier/authlib/authmysqlrc:

```
DeathStar ~ # grep ^[^#] /etc/courier/authlib/authmysqlrc

MYSQL_SERVER            localhost

MYSQL_USERNAME          *******

MYSQL_PASSWORD          *******

MYSQL_SOCKET            /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock

MYSQL_OPT               0

MYSQL_DATABASE          *******

MYSQL_USER_TABLE        users

MYSQL_CLEAR_PWFIELD     clearpw

MYSQL_UID_FIELD         1003

MYSQL_GID_FIELD         1006

MYSQL_LOGIN_FIELD       CONCAT(login,'@',domain)

MYSQL_HOME_FIELD        '/home/virtualmail'

MYSQL_NAME_FIELD        name

MYSQL_MAILDIR_FIELD     CONCAT('./',domain,'/',login,'/')
```

If anyone knows WT* is going on, I'd appreciate it.

----------

## xtz

Just in case, if someone has the same problem, I have fixed it by disabling the smtpd_sasl_auth_enable option in the postfix configuration file, leaving only the smtpd_sasl2_auth_enable option active:

```
DeathStar ~ # grep smtpd_sasl /etc/postfix/main.cf

#smtpd_sasl_auth_enable = yes

smtpd_sasl2_auth_enable = yes

...
```

----------

